# Looking for help with Philips Proscreen PXG30 Projector



## Morthaeus (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello all,

I have been searching for information regarding this projector, but it is a discontinued product and is hard to find support for it.

I am hoping someone here may have had the same issue before and solved it or has more knowledge than I do with projectors.

A coworker gave me this projector stating that it started having a problem where when she turned it on the only thing that would come on was the power light and the temp light. She then changed the bulb in it and it still has the same problem. 

Thank you in advance for any help I may receive here.


----------

